# Very small notebook



## Leslie (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a very small notebook computer to replace my Acer which is now unbearably slow. I've heard that Acer and Assus both have very small machines. The goal is to have something of minimal size for travel, for both internet and also for MS Office work. Have y'all any suggestions? It needs to be sturdy


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 3, 2016)

If all you need is to create Word docs and browse the internet, consider a Chromebook:

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Chromebook-XE500C13-K01US-11-6-Laptop/dp/B01APA6K6M

Chromebooks essentially use the Google Chromium operating system that runs the Chrome browser with added features. They are only useful with internet connections, although offline document creation is possible using Google Docs, which are compatible with Microsoft Office. They have no substantial local hard drive storage under the assumption that most of your content is accessible from internet cloud storage services such as Google Drive, Onedrive, Dropbiox, etc. Most have an SD card slot for more local storage and USB ports for USB drives.

I have Acer and a Google Pixel chromebooks and find them very handy and easy to use.

For a real laptop, at low cost:

http://www.amazon.com/Inspiron-i3452-5600BLK-Laptop-Windows-System/dp/B014V3V9J2

For money is no object, one of the two best and lightest laptops:

http://www.dell.com/us/p/xps-13-935...ides=dncwt5150s:8~256SDP;11~10P64E;146~7RFH2R

http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/lenovo/yoga-laptop-series/yoga-900-13/#80MK00KKUS

Buyer beware: If you use a high resolution laptop like the two above, you will find working with the usual 1080 x 1920 screens resembling something like words chiseled into stone. They are also tricky to set up with many Windows applications that do not support 4K resolution very well. I have been using a Yoga 2 daily for a few years and it still gives me fits with some software that has not yet caught up to behaving properly with high resolution screens. Even when adjusting global text sizes and magnifications, you end up with very tiny menus and dialog boxes that require use of the Windows magnify tool to see sometimes.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 3, 2016)

I bought this for my wife recently: http://amzn.to/233a7qR

It's very fast and has a 256GB SSD. Asus has a 1 year drop and spill warranty. My wife loves it. The battery life is about 8-12 hours with a very convenient compact charger.

I agree with Patrick about the viability of a Chromebook depending on your needs.


----------



## sam (Apr 3, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Google Docs, which are compatible with Microsoft Office



I like Chromebooks but Google Docs and Office are only compatible across a very restricted and simple feature set. However, Office 365 I'm told supports Chromebooks now. You need an Internet connection and you need to buy Office 365. If your Word docs are very simple, free Google Docs might be perfect!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 3, 2016)

I think this is a good one, Mary, if you like Apple: http://www.apple.com/shop/buy-mac/macbook-air


----------



## mvdm (Apr 4, 2016)

Microsoft Surface Pro is working quite nicely for me. Fast and sturdy.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 4, 2016)

mvdm said:


> Microsoft Surface Pro is working quite nicely for me. Fast and sturdy.



Great point. A very good suggestion (if she can afford one). I'm using one right now in fact. I love the Surface Pro.


----------



## kodos (Apr 4, 2016)

Another fan of the Surface Pro. Actually, I'm on a Surface Book right now - but I came from a Surface Pro 3, and my wife uses a Surface 3 (non-Pro).

The Macbook Air is also a good device (I used to have one before I went to the Surface Pro 3), as are Chromebooks (if you are aware of their limitations). Lots of good devices out there these days, it actually makes it somewhat difficult to make a decision!


----------



## Steve Curtis (Apr 4, 2016)

I spend a lot of time in places with bad (or no) connectivity, so Chromebooks weren't an option. Surface didn't offer enough storage (though I believe now some come with 500 gb). So, I chose an Asus Transformer about a year ago. It has a detachable tablet, which has a microSD slot, while the base has a USB port and 500 gb storage. Add 10 hour battery life and a light 2 lbs or so, and I have happily just tossed it in my backpack on many trips when I didn't want to also carry a laptop bag.


----------



## kodos (Apr 4, 2016)

If you have the $$$ for it, they come in a 1TB option now. But I think you can buy a decent used car for that price :-D


----------



## Parakaleo (Apr 4, 2016)

I purchased a 2015 Macbook Air with 13.3 inch screen about four days ago (I found a flash-sale on it at BestBuy.com and had them match the price in the store). I am very impressed with it so far. It is astonishingly thin and light, yet feels like working on a full-size laptop.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 5, 2016)

HP seems to be making waves, too:

http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/4/11359566/hp-apple-ultrathin-laptop-macbook-innovation-competition


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 6, 2016)

As an alternative to Chromebook there is a Windows 10 alternative (cloudbook):

*​*http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/NX.SHGAA.003


----------



## jandrusk (Apr 7, 2016)

I would second the Chromebook recommendations. Anyone you buy with Windows on it is going to turn into a virtual brick over time, not to mention the other garbage you need to run on top of it(Anti-Virus, Firewall, etc). Macbook Air would work if your willing to shell out case for both the system and paying for support and software. The only use case I could think that might be a problem is if you need to run Photoshop. If I wasn't such a Linux geek I would get one. My son just got one from his grandparents and it's very fast.


----------



## Parakaleo (Apr 7, 2016)

jandrusk said:


> Macbook Air would work



My MBA is a pleasure to work on and take wherever I go without worry about battery life. One thing I haven't figured out is the best way to continue working on my Microsoft Office files (.docx and .pub)? The Apple word-processing software is not too impressive. Is there a way to work with these kinds of files without spending $150 on Office for Mac?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 8, 2016)

Parakaleo said:


> jandrusk said:
> 
> 
> > Macbook Air would work
> ...


You could use Onedrive? Google docs?


----------

